# Premium cubes: angstrom, cubicle labs, mystic, cubicle pro shop, supernova, or cosmic?



## GAN 356 X (Sep 1, 2019)

What's better, angstrom, cubicle labs, mystic, cubicle pro shop, supernova, or cosmic?


is it worth it getting a premium setup?

Pick one of the four options for premium setup and one for whether its worth it


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Cubicle labs is the same as pro shop, just magnetized by tc instead of factory


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 1, 2019)

If you're a lazy person that wants to buy a ready to solve high end puzzle out of the box and are willing to pay big stacks for it i don't see why you shouldnt buy premium cubes. Realistically you can just buy the lubes yourself and do all the work, it really doesn't take that much time. I would only suggest to buy big premium cubes because those are the real ones which are worth it imo.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 1, 2019)

If you’re spending your own money and that’s what floats your boat, go for it. Personally I kind of enjoy setting up cubes.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 1, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> If you’re spending your own money and that’s what floats your boat, go for it. Personally I kind of enjoy setting up cubes.





Lapse. said:


> If you're a lazy person that wants to buy a ready to solve high end puzzle out of the box and are willing to pay big stacks for it i don't see why you shouldnt buy premium cubes. Realistically you can just buy the lubes yourself and do all the work, it really doesn't take that much time. I would only suggest to buy big premium cubes because those are the real ones which are worth it imo.


Same here. Although @Lapse has a point: no one wants to take a big cube apart because they are so big.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Same here. Although @Lapse has a point: no one wants to take a big cube apart because they are so big.


Doing angstrom set up on a big cube is actually quite simple, tape the layer together, unscrew, apply lube, rescrew, scramble, solve, repeat.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Same here. Although @Lapse has a point: no one wants to take a big cube apart because they are so big.


I don’t do it often, and rarely if ever do it just because, but I don’t mind disassembling and reassembling big cubes. Heck: it’s a puzzle. Why only solve it one way? On second thought I think I can remember disassembling two 4x4s and one 6x6 at different times a couple years ago just to see how fast I could reassemble them. I don’t remember the times I got.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Heck: it’s a puzzle. Why only solve it one way?


That is a great way to think about it and my response is because it's to hard and I don't want to.


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Sep 2, 2019)

Angstrom all the way, it makes the cubes butter smooth.


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 2, 2019)

None


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Sep 4, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> If you're a lazy person that wants to buy a ready to solve high end puzzle out of the box and are willing to pay big stacks for it i don't see why you shouldnt buy premium cubes. Realistically you can just buy the lubes yourself and do all the work, it really doesn't take that much time. I would only suggest to buy big premium cubes because those are the real ones which are worth it imo.


The 4x4 is the only cube i would consider to buy pre-lubed, as reassembling the cube, is like running a marathon. Y'all can disagree, but last time I reassembled my cube I took 5 hours. Nonstop.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 4, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> The 4x4 is the only cube i would consider to buy pre-lubed, as reassembling the cube, is like running a marathon. Y'all can disagree, but last time I reassembled my cube I took 5 hours. Nonstop.


I’m semi-seriously considering getting all 4 budget 8x8s, magnetizing them, mixing all 1,276 pieces (is my math right there? That seems low.) in a large mixing bowl, and making a video of myself reassembling them. Just for fun.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I’m semi-seriously considering getting all 4 budget 8x8s, magnetizing them, mixing all 1,276 pieces (is my math right there? That seems low.) in a large mixing bowl, and making a video of myself reassembling them. Just for fun.


I'd watch it


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Sep 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I’m semi-seriously considering getting all 4 budget 8x8s, magnetizing them, mixing all 1,276 pieces (is my math right there? That seems low.) in a large mixing bowl, and making a video of myself reassembling them. Just for fun.


You do you. I wouldn't be that crazy but ok, I'd watch the video.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> You do you. I wouldn't be that crazy but ok, I'd watch the video.


I would too. You'd get a lot of views I think


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I would too. You'd get a lot of views I think


The question is whether it’s worth $120 for cubes, about another $80 for magnets, and literally months of free time to end up with a few videos (I would review them, too) and 4 magnetic 8x8s. Probably not.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Sep 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> The question is whether it’s worth $120 for cubes, about another $80 for magnets, and literally months of free time to end up with a few videos (I would review them, too) and 4 magnetic 8x8s. Probably not.


If you create a go fund me, I will semi-seriously consider donating lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Does anyone know where you find the coatings on sticker less cosmic cubes? Any way to make it at home?


----------

